# Mighty Mouse right click problem - iBook G4 10.3.9



## snessiram (Feb 12, 2007)

I just bought a mighty mouse, happy as I was, plugged it in and started my ibook running OS X 10.3.9.
I know the mighty mouse shouldn't have full functionality (as the software delivered with it is >10.4.2).
The problem is that the right click doesn't work right. When I try to right click it sometimes takes the right click, sometimes takes it as a left click (which is extremely annoying in firefox or finder).
I have SteerMouse (I'm a windows/linux user too) installed but when I deïnstalled it the problem remained.
When I plugged the mighty mouse in my pc (at that time running windows) right click just worked.
When using a cheap mouse (from pleomax) the right click on the ibook (with Steermouse installed) works all the time.

I find this al really confusing. Seems like it can't be the hardware because it works on windows, but it can't be the software because another mouse does work.

Hope someone can help me? (Otherwise I'll head back to the store)

[Edit]
I noticed that when right clicking at the total right side near the "expose-button" (not a position my fingers lay naturally) right click works all the time. I don't hope this is normal?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2007)

If you have the "Secondary Button" option selected for the right-click in System Preferences-->Keyboard and Mouse, then make sure that when you perform a right click that your other finger isn't resting on the left side of the mouse, otherwise the sensor doesn't detect the right-click properly.  You shouldn't need to install any third party software....it's supported already in the OS.


----------



## snessiram (Feb 12, 2007)

That's just unfriendly imo. My left finger raises a little bit at the front of the mouse (automaticly), but to do a decent right click I really have to lift up my hole finger.

I'm going back to the store tomorrow and hope I can exchange it.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand how you feel.  I don't mind it, but it's not the most optimal option....just takes getting used to.  Any USB mouse will do if you're comfortable with something else.


----------



## snessiram (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I've been working with it now the whole evening and using the whole mouse to left click is actually quiet relaxing for the hand. The scroll ball is very handy and using the button for exposé begins to work.
I'll try it out somewhat more tomorrow and I might just keep it .

(I read a review where one explained why they use this system which clarified a lot to me)


----------



## Ian Goddard (Feb 5, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> If you have the "Secondary Button" option selected for the right-click in System Preferences-->Keyboard and Mouse, then make sure that when you perform a right click that your other finger isn't resting on the left side of the mouse, otherwise the sensor doesn't detect the right-click properly.  You shouldn't need to install any third party software....it's supported already in the OS.


Great answer - big help - I was tearing my hair out trying to "right click" until I read your suggestion.  Keeping my other finger off the left side of the Mighty Mouse works!  Many thanks


----------

